
Equifax compromised 143M people's Social Security numbers and other data - Cadsby
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/7/16270808/equifax-data-breach-us-identity-theft
======
devmunchies
Isn't that like half of the United States? And is it 143M SS numbers or just
143M people with any kind of data breached.

------
mythrwy
Maybe it's time to require licensing and audits for the privilege of holding
personal information like SS numbers.

~~~
convolvatron
or you know maybe not throw around flat identifiers which apparently are all
you need to take out a loan in someone else's name

~~~
colejohnson66
That’s not gonna happen as long as both political parties continue mudslinging
instead of compromising.

